# Coppa (UMAI)



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well since the .99 cent per lb buy at Jewel, I thought I'd give butchering the Coppa portion out of the butt and getting one going. I'm really not sure if I did it right. I watched the tutorials and all the videos, but of course my butt don't look like that other guys butt.....

All in all, I got a nice looking hunk of meat though so I'm stoked. I'm gonna pick up another full shoulder this afternoon and give it another shot. That way I can get another Coppa into the cure from a different recipe....oh and more meat for sausage.

I used the recipe for curedmeats.blogspot for this one. I'll decide to day what recipe I'll be using for the next one. Feel free to comment on the looks of the cut and any deficiencies or inaccuracies as to its look. I do know it's a bit uneven.

Starting weight of the Coppa is 1456 gram.













20150219_214304.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 20, 2015


















20150219_215124.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 20, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice looking piece there.I have two collar muscles (coppa) waiting for some cold smoke. Will hit them tomorrow.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice. This will be a first for me, so I'm excited for it. I've got 4 things curing in the fridge right now...I think the wife is starting to wonder where all her fridge space went.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't mention it. This time of the year (very cold weather) I am lucky my cold room is at fridge temps. The rest of the year I really have to time my meat curing even with a big a$$ fridge (with no ice maker - so I could gain more space).


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2015)

I had some shoulder roasts in the freezer. Meal size roasts. I thought I could fashion some coppa out of them. Didn't come out nearly as nice as yours. But they taste good.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176771/cold-smoking-season-2014-2015-pork-shoulder#post_1303839


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Appreciate that...really! I'm happy that I was able to get a somewhat uniform looking piece on the first go. 

How was the cold smoked version? I'm picking another whole roast today, so I would absolutely be up for cold smoking the 2nd version for a comparison.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2015)

I like it (smoked). This is why I am doing two more (this time whole coppa muscles). If I do coppa (just cured not smoked) again will be just to get some nice white mold on the casing (I imagine mold doesn't like smoke).


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Excellent, well I'm sold. The next version shall be smoked. Yes, the smoke will greatly inhibit the growth of the white mold. 

This is sort of funny because I was just showing my co-worker the newly started meat and he asked "Is it smoked?". I said no and he maybe...Well maybe you should.


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice I'm in     be watching

gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2015)

And you will have the chance of serving coppa and the cold smoked  version side by side and compare. With the other meats curing in the fridge I see a rather large charcuterie board on your dinner table soon.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 20, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> And you will have the chance of serving coppa and the cold smoked version side by side and compare. With the other meats curing in the fridge I see a rather large charcuterie board on your dinner table soon.


Absolutely. I put together 5 lbs of the same salami recipe you'd made also about 2 days ago in the UMAI bags. They're fermenting now. The next month is gonna kill me with anticipation.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 6, 2015)

The Coppa is in the chamber drying. Currently set at 55 degrees and 76% humidity. I'll pull one of them out Sunday and cold smoke for a full AMNPS of Pecan. Gonna be good. 













20150306_194333.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 6, 2015


----------



## smokeysooner (Mar 9, 2015)

Chiming in to follow the convo -- looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 11, 2015)

One of the Coppa are now in the pecan smoke. Figured I'd throw a mess of cheese on the top racks cause I'm cold smoking. 













20150311_184852.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 11, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice looking full smoker

gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking good! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (May 15, 2015)

Okie dokie. So one of these finally got to 30% weight loss yesterday so I pulled it. It looks great. I'll be vacuum sealing and aging it a bit in the fridge before I slice it up thin. 













20150514_215342.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ May 15, 2015


















20150514_215355.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 15, 2015)

Awesome piece of dried smoke meat.
Did a couple of these when it was still cold (no curing chamber here). Looking forward to your tasting notes.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...015-2015-smoked-coppa-muscle-and-eye-of-round


----------



## rgautheir20420 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks atomic. This is 1 of 2 the other one is still maybe a week or two out and that's the one that was smoked. Should be a fun side by side.


----------



## gary s (May 15, 2015)

Man, does that look good   Nice !!!


----------



## bmaddox (May 15, 2015)

That looks really good.


----------

